# Cu-Avana Punisher Belicose Cigar Review - Is this police academy pepper spray class?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

As I love strong, strong cigars I flew at the chance to sample this one. Even though I was able to detect good CuAvana flavors I didn't appreciate ...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Punisher Belicose Cigar Review - Is this police academy pepper spray class?


----------

